# Interesting observation



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

I have also observed this during my many years on thyroid forums and boards plus my own personal experience.

Over time, hypothyroidism worsens. The average dose of replacement hormone needed one year after RAI is 0.1 mg levothyroxine. At 6 years the average dose is 0.175. With decreased thyroid function, many patients are unable to convert T4 into T3 and over time require T3 as well as T4 supplementation. For this reason it's important that both FT4 and FT3 levels are checked. TSH is frequently falsely elevated because of the dramatic increase in TSH receptor antibodies, which can persist for many years after RAI.

http://www.suite101.com/lesson.cfm/19330/2902/3


----------

